# Coopers Bar Abu Dhabi



## John Kn (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Guys.
I'm new to Abu Dhabi and going to Coopers Bar later for a few beers. Anyone else planning to go there tonight?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I go there regularly with the misses, maybe even tonight. Depends how hormonal she is today. 

Whats your age? Tell me more about yourself

One thing I have started to hate about coopers, it stinks of smoke.


----------



## John Kn (Oct 1, 2015)

Does it really? I never made it there in the end. Went to the gym and over exhorted myself and was too tired!

I'm 45 and been out here just over a week starting a new life. What about you? How long you been out and what do you do here?

John.


----------

